

Coolrom Api - alexperezpaya
https://github.com/alexperezpaya/coolrom-api

======
tl2
I'm getting an application error when visiting the link to the heroku site.

~~~
alexperezpaya
Damn it, it works perfectly for me (?)

------
izqui
Perezpaya, guarro :)

~~~
alexperezpaya
No me digas eso tontorrón

